# The Crazy Cory Catfish Thread!



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Share pictures videos and everything else about you cories!

I am getting 3 peppered cories soon, and i am very excited, since i just switched my gravel to sand!

*I have hard, alkaline water with a ph of 7.8, but my LFS breeds cories in these conditions  Anybody else successfully keep them in these conditions?*


From Albino's to Bronze, And Emerald to Pygmy! Dont forget Peppered's and black too!
Share your pics! I will get mine in a couple of weeks!



:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D

START SHARING NOW!


----------



## thekinetic

Well I don't have any pics yet but crazy cory does descibe my little chester. Wildest cory you've ever seen I swear it never stops zipping all over the tank driving my betta spike nuts! O_O


----------



## registereduser

These are my three. Sorry for the dirty water but the only time I can get to see them is at night or during cleanings. The biggest one is about a year old and over 2 inches long. The littlest has a crook in her tail. All are peppered. My ph is off the charts high, even with a big piece of mopani in the tank.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

registereduser said:


> These are my three. Sorry for the dirty water but the only time I can get to see them is at night or during cleanings. The biggest one is about a year old and over 2 inches long. The littlest has a crook in her tail. All are peppered. My ph is off the charts high, even with a big piece of mopani in the tank.



wow! Sounds like my cories will do fine lol!:-D

they are so cute! Do you know your exact ph and hardness? Is your water alkaline?


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

I think there already is a cory thread. lol


----------



## registereduser

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> I think there already is a cory thread. lol


oh, more than likely, there are about 10 threads for every imaginable topic around here :lol:



MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> they are so cute! Do you know your exact ph and hardness? Is your water alkaline?


all I know is ph is 8 or over. I don't know how to test for alkaline/acidity.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

*subscribed*

I'm getting Cories soon!!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

lol Maisy probably!

registered, my cories should be fine then lol

Lebron, what type and how many? Keep us updated, these are my absolute FAV fish besides bettas lol


----------



## lexylex0526

I have some crazy corys!  lol 
I currently only have two, a peppered named Mac and an albino named Cheese. I will be getting a few more after I move in a week or so.

Mac and Cheese are the cutest little things, they are obviously best friends and always playing around. Plus they are so nice to each other, when I drop a pellet down for cheese he'll go eat it but he won't eat another until mac has also atleast had one!  (and vise versa)

I'm pretty sure albinos are nacturnal so at night mac is usually "sleeping", resting in the log and cheese is non stop "protecting" him, like he always swims around him making sure none of the neon tetras bother him. They are toooo cute!

Cheese is my avatar but I'm on my phone right now so no pics of mac. But I'll post some soon


----------



## LebronTheBetta

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> Lebron, what type and how many? Keep us updated, these are my absolute FAV fish besides bettas lol


*Gasp* How can you love these catfish more than Bettas?! Shame on you! JK.  I'm getting Albinos/Bronze. Pretty big but oh well. In the 20G they go.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

lexylex0526 said:


> I have some crazy corys!  lol
> I currently only have two, a peppered named Mac and an albino named Cheese. I will be getting a few more after I move in a week or so.
> 
> Mac and Cheese are the cutest little things, they are obviously best friends and always playing around. Plus they are so nice to each other, when I drop a pellet down for cheese he'll go eat it but he won't eat another until mac has also atleast had one!  (and vise versa)
> 
> I'm pretty sure albinos are nacturnal so at night mac is usually "sleeping", resting in the log and cheese is non stop "protecting" him, like he always swims around him making sure none of the neon tetras bother him. They are toooo cute!
> 
> Cheese is my avatar but I'm on my phone right now so no pics of mac. But I'll post some soon


haha i love cheese! I cant wait to get my peppered's!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

LebronTheBetta said:


> *Gasp* How can you love these catfish more than Bettas?! Shame on you! JK.  I'm getting Albinos/Bronze. Pretty big but oh well. In the 20G they go.


i luv ur avi!


LOL NO. I meant BESIDES bettas,meaning bettas are my favorite lol

ooooo Albinos! They are sensitive to light remember!

I am getting 3 peppered's for the 10 gal, as they are smaller, and upgrading later.

What are your water params? I just want to make sure my cories can adapt 

ph: 7.8
hardness: HARD
alkalinity: Very alkaline 

my LFS' cories breed in these params, so i think i am ok :-D


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Oh, thanks! But I don't know why I wrote it like that, it doesn't make sense. xD

I was just kidding!  Who loves *any* other fish besides Bettas? LOL I never knew that, you learn something everyday! I'll have to put in some extra plants then. Peppers are cute, great choice. 
pH: 7.6
Hardness: Very Hard as well, Lebron's rays curled.
Alkalinity: IDK. I don't even know what that is, probably that KH, GH, crap I don't know. xD


----------



## sunstar93

I have four albinos (Isis, Jade, Phoebe and Jazzy). They are the craziest little fish I've ever had! They like to poke at my betta. While I love that they are peaceful fish, they are sometimes too peaceful!! (Like at feeding time when my betta bullies them away from their food).
Love these crazy critters


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Here are my 2 Julii Cory Cats in my 5 gallon
. Left side is Paprika and right side is Pepper.









More Julii Cory cats in my 30 Gallon Tank. Top is Tyler (RIP) Bottom cory catfish is Jagger Jagger.









My 2 Albino Cory Cats in my 30 Gallon tank, Rudolph (RIP) and Clarice









I have a few new Cory Cats that I haven't taken any pictures of yet which are Norville (Julii Cory), Maple & Oakley (Peppered Cory Cats) and Ghosty (Albino Cory)


----------



## lexylex0526

What do y'all feed your corrys? I don't mean treats but like their main meal. 

I use: http://m.petsmart.com/mt/www.petsma...sp?productId=11769227&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

Does anyone else use these? My corys really like them!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

OMG so cute everybody!

I think i am going to name mine Pepper(peppy for short ) salt,(hmm) and IDK the last one. I have alage wafers currently, *what should i feed them as a staple?*


----------



## lexylex0526

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> OMG so cute everybody!
> 
> I think i am going to name mine Pepper(peppy for short ) salt,(hmm) and IDK the last one. I have alage wafers currently, *what should i feed them as a staple?*


Look at my previous post  thats what mine eat!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

OMG thanks so much!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Well, I'm sure Omega One Shrimp Pellets are good as well. It's a popular brand as well!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

yipee!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

lexylex0526 said:


> What do y'all feed your corrys? I don't mean treats but like their main meal.
> 
> I use: http://m.petsmart.com/mt/www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11769227&f=PAD%2FpsNotAvailInUS%2FNo
> 
> Does anyone else use these? My corys really like them!


I feed mine these two kinds of sinking pellets at night after I turn the tank and room lights off. (One different kind each night) Otherwise my Bettas gobble them up during the day not letting the Cories eat. And YES my cories love the API pellets alot better than regular Shrimp pellets. They fight over the Hikari waffers too LOL.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

i will look into the pellets then!

I have the hikari alage wafers too  My otos loved them while they were alive  I was a beginner....

Cant wait for my little babies!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

anybody else?

ALSO< new update on my 10 gal! Ready for some cories? I dont know yet ...

Casper has also started to marble :lol:


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

c'mon lets see those pics!


----------



## lexylex0526

I will post pics asap! For some reason my phone won't let me :/ not sure why though. I'll have to wait until I can use my sisters laptop


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

haha i love cheese!!

And ok!
I really hope my cories like the sand!


----------



## lexylex0526

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> haha i love cheese!!
> 
> And ok!
> I really hope my cories like the sand!


 Thanks! Cheese is such a cutie  And I'm sure your corys will love the sand, a sand substrate is recommended for corys since it is easy on their barbels, its also easy to scavenge for food!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

yay!


----------



## lexylex0526

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> yay!


So when will you be getting some corys?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

in a week or two, maybe near thanksgiving , early x-mas present LOL


----------



## lexylex0526

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> in a week or two, maybe near thanksgiving , early x-mas present LOL


Exciting!!!!


----------



## Talen

My newest one, a baby green aeneus cory. 











And here is the baby snuggling with my green peppered cory. And that is nemo lurking in the background, my clown loach which the peppered plays tag with. 









And yes they do snuggle with each other. Looked in one night and watched the pepper snuggle right up to the little one. It was so cute.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

OMG they are adorable! This makes me even more excited!


----------



## Talen

Warning, they are beyond adorable and each one you get makes you want to get more >.< I want a panda one...


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

LOL. As addictive as bettas????

I am getting 3 peppered(i have sand) and upgrading later


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

ok, probably getting my cories after thanksgiving. Any ideas on special requirements and care?

*what should i stock up on?*


----------



## LebronTheBetta

I thought you already knew their care.. :-? Just the usual, shrimp pellets, and algae wafers. What do you mean stock? 4-5 is good.


----------



## lexylex0526

From what I read, you seem pretty well prepared for your new guys! 

As for stocking up all you really need is to make sure you have plenty of food, since corys are eating machines!

Quick random reminder, remember that corys don't have "scales" they are what you would call "plated." So be sure to never put salt in the tank, and most other medications unless it specificly says its safe for corys.

I am so excited for you, make sure you post pics when you get them!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

LebronTheBetta said:


> I thought you already knew their care.. :-? Just the usual, shrimp pellets, and algae wafers. What do you mean stock? 4-5 is good.


i knew haha, just double-checking!
I have alage wafers, but i will add shrimp pellets to the list.



lexylex0526 said:


> From what I read, you seem pretty well prepared for your new guys!
> 
> As for stocking up all you really need is to make sure you have plenty of food, since corys are eating machines!
> 
> Quick random reminder, remember that corys don't have "scales" they are what you would call "plated." So be sure to never put salt in the tank, and most other medications unless it specificly says its safe for corys.
> 
> I am so excited for you, make sure you post pics when you get them!


thank you! i will! I know, i had to restart the tank anyways to put the sand in 2 weeks ago, so there is no salt or medicine....*unless my filter media picked some of it up....*

i will and thank you!

BTW, LTB the sand looks beautiful and settles quickly!
there is alot of "alage fuzz rolled up in balls" all over my plants, and then they fall into the sand, it is very unsightly. Is there anyway i can avoid this?


----------



## Aurie

*New Rescue*

I just rescued these pygmy's today. They sure are cute! They have devoured 3 sinking pellets already. I was at my LFS buying some wisteria for my white cloud tank (10 gallons) and they tugged on my heart strings. I hope the pebbles that I have are ok. They seem to not have too much of an issue with poking their heads about finding all of my white clouds missed food.

What do you guys think of my 3 pygmys


----------



## logisticsguy

Talen said:


> Warning, they are beyond adorable and each one you get makes you want to get more >.< I want a panda one...


I started with 4 Pandas 3 months a go. I just had to get more! So I picked up 4 new ones the other day. So cute! the bigger ones all took the little ones for a tour of the tank and play with them. Caught them all swimming to the top in an air force formation over and over. They get along with the betta in my sorority and now Im doing research on breeding them too. I just love them.


----------



## horsyqueen

I had two corys ages ago I think they were seribi and all dotty and spotty. The surviver had died recently actually.

In my 'dads' tanks (actually where all my female bettas live) he used to have three spotty corys.


----------



## lexylex0526

Aurie said:


> I just rescued these pygmy's today. They sure are cute! They have devoured 3 sinking pellets already. I was at my LFS buying some wisteria for my white cloud tank (10 gallons) and they tugged on my heart strings. I hope the pebbles that I have are ok. They seem to not have too much of an issue with poking their heads about finding all of my white clouds missed food.
> 
> What do you guys think of my 3 pygmys


AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! They are so precious!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

OMG SO ADORABLE! What are their names?


----------



## Aurie

Larry Moe and Curly


----------



## lexylex0526

Last week I moved into a bigger house, and during that move I brought all of my bettas with me. I couldn't bring the ten gal with me at the time.

Today's the day I move the ten gal. Basically I have to take apart my entire aquarium and get my corys into a container and move them about 35 mins away. Hopefully all goes well! 

*Wish me, mac and cheese good luck!*


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Aurie said:


> Larry Moe and Curly


OMG so cute!


lexylex0526 said:


> Last week I moved into a bigger house, and during that move I brought all of my bettas with me. I couldn't bring the ten gal with me at the time.
> 
> Today's the day I move the ten gal. Basically I have to take apart my entire aquarium and get my corys into a container and move them about 35 mins away. Hopefully all goes well!
> 
> good luck! Yay for cheese and his friends!:-D
> 
> *Wish me, mac and cheese good luck!*


----------



## lexylex0526

Update!
The move went pretty good. Had a hard time getting mac out of the tank, apparently he wanted to play a game of hide and seek lol. The car ride was okay, the corys didn't really do much but lie on the bottom of the container.

About an hour ago I set back up the tank and added them. They seem to be okay, cheese is clearly a little stressed, but overall their acting normal.

Hopefully their both not too stressed! xoxo


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

lexylex0526 said:


> Update!
> The move went pretty good. Had a hard time getting mac out of the tank, apparently he wanted to play a game of hide and seek lol. The car ride was okay, the corys didn't really do much but lie on the bottom of the container.
> 
> About an hour ago I set back up the tank and added them. They seem to be okay, cheese is clearly a little stressed, but overall their acting normal.
> 
> Hopefully their both not too stressed! xoxo


LOL they are curious little critters! Glad the mov went well and hope Cheese feels better!


----------



## Beckwithbabe

*One of my 2*

This is Pepper my (you guessed it) peppered Cory


----------



## Aurie

Does Pepper have any friends? They like to be in groups. I only bought 3 corys, when I get my 29 gallon I'll get 3 more. The more the better!


----------



## Beckwithbabe

Aurie said:


> Does Pepper have any friends? They like to be in groups. I only bought 3 corys, when I get my 29 gallon I'll get 3 more. The more the better!


Yup there just not photogenic lol


----------



## lexylex0526

Beckwithbabe said:


> Yup there just not photogenic lol


 Haha I have the same problem, I can only get a pic of one of mine. My other little baby just won't sit still!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Pepper is ADORBS!

None of my animals are photogenic, except my attention hog horses lol.

Hopefully i will get my little guys soon! I have been quite busy with everything lol


----------



## bryzy

I want Cory's *sigh*


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

join the club lol


----------



## lexylex0526

bryanacute said:


> I want Cory's *sigh*


You might be able too, what kind of tanks do you have?


----------



## bryzy

Unfiltered 10


----------



## lexylex0526

If you have the means to invest in a filter, you could potentially have a small school of corrys!


----------



## logisticsguy

With small corys like Pygmy and Panda it is important to keep the substrate clean. It is also good if the substrate doesn't have sharp edges. The Pandas like a temp between 22c - 24c or 72f - 75.2f. Just something to keep in mind if kept with Bettas. I lowered the temp on my sorority tank to 75 to accommodate both species. It seems that the more the merrier. They are so happy and playful now that I have 9. So cute when the new little ones were added. The older ones look after them and play with them.


----------



## bryzy

How many?


----------



## logisticsguy

Yeah 9. Started out with 4 and they were great. So at the store made a deal for 5 more. Im weak. I have a 20 g cycling that Im setting up just for the Pandas. I have and order in for 7 more next week. Right now the 9 are in my 35 g sorority tank and get along great with the betta. I just cant breed Panda in that tank as eggs fry would be eaten for lunch.


----------



## emeraldmaster

i think that this is where to post my question... i have an albino cory cat named Leo. lately he has been scaring me by swimming along the corners of the tank. this tends to be in up and down motions. at first i thought nothing of it, untill my betta started to do it too. now the entire tank will swim up and down along the corners. i am hoping that it is nothing bad, but i want to be on the safe side. any help?


----------



## logisticsguy

Its all good. That up and down swimming means they are happy and playing. The fact your betta joined in is kinda cute.


----------



## emeraldmaster

okay, thank you!


----------



## aemaki09

Has anybody else had peppered with albino? (or both at the same time in different tanks)? I have both in my sorority tank and have noticed that my albinos have like a hundred times more energy than my peppered. The albinos glass surf like all day long, and like to try and play with the females in my sorority...the peppered seem to leave everyone alone and just hang out at the bottom most of the day. 
Just wondering if it's just my cories or if everyones do the same thig


----------



## lexylex0526

aemaki09 said:


> Has anybody else had peppered with albino? (or both at the same time in different tanks)? I have both in my sorority tank and have noticed that my albinos have like a hundred times more energy than my peppered. The albinos glass surf like all day long, and like to try and play with the females in my sorority...the peppered seem to leave everyone alone and just hang out at the bottom most of the day.
> Just wondering if it's just my cories or if everyones do the same thig


 Mine do! I have an albino with a peppered, the peppered is named Mac and the albino is Cheese  I would definitely agree cheese is more active than mac, not sure why though. Cheese is constantly swimming up and down the tank walls and mac usually doesn't. 
It may just be their individual personalities, or maybe its a genetic thing. I've been wondering that for awhile. lol


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

aemaki09 said:


> Has anybody else had peppered with albino? (or both at the same time in different tanks)? I have both in my sorority tank and have noticed that my albinos have like a hundred times more energy than my peppered. The albinos glass surf like all day long, and like to try and play with the females in my sorority...the peppered seem to leave everyone alone and just hang out at the bottom most of the day.
> Just wondering if it's just my cories or if everyones do the same thig


Both my Peppered Cory Cats (Maple & Oakley) and Albino Cory Cats (Clarice & Ghostie) are about the same in energy/activity levels. They swim around a lot but it is my Julli Cory Cats that are the most active! ( Pepper, Paprika, Jagger, & Norville)


----------



## aemaki09

lexylex0526 said:


> Mine do! I have an albino with a peppered, the peppered is named Mac and the albino is Cheese  I would definitely agree cheese is more active than mac, not sure why though. Cheese is constantly swimming up and down the tank walls and mac usually doesn't.
> It may just be their individual personalities, or maybe its a genetic thing. I've been wondering that for awhile. lol


Well I'm glad I'm not the only one who has noticed this. Maybe it is the individual fish, but my albinos are so active compared to the peppered so I find it weird lol


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

*WOW I missed so much in less than a day LOL....

anyways....

ok so my tank has been doing GREAT with the sand! Honeycomb my VT, 's tail grew back and is now super pretty!!!
I think the gravel might have had shredded it 

The only thing that bugs me is that my sand is white, and so these little balls of alage roll around on the bottom becasue they build up on my silk plants. 

Any ideas how to get rid of this unsightly stuff on the bottom of my beautiful sand? It is quite an eyesore....*


----------



## logisticsguy

Here is a pic of 1 of my Pandas. So hard to get good pics as they never stop moving. This is Bandit.


----------



## aemaki09

I'm so jealous! I've been dying to find a panda


----------



## bryzy

I MIGHT b getting some soon


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Bandit is adorbs!


----------



## lexylex0526

Bandit is such a cutie! Panda Corrys are absolutely adorable, to bad no store around me sells them!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

I just bought 2 Skunk Cory cats and another Albino Cory cat. I have no names yet. I'll post pics whenever I can.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

I bought my 4 Albinos yesterday! ^.^ I always wait a week so I know they would survive and not waste any name ideas. lol I feed them Omega One Shrimp Pellets and Hikari Algae Wafers. They ate their food immediately in through the night so they should be alright! c:


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Wait, I think I'm going to name them! But it's so hard to differentiate! >.>


----------



## lexylex0526

Congrats on your new guys! I love albinos, they're really cute and super active. You should post pics if you can


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Thanks! It's too bad they're blind most of the time.. >.> Turns out 3 boys and 1 girl. The boys are thinner while my girl is quite plump. lol I'll try to post pics, but they're so jittery..! The joys of catfish. (;


----------



## CluelessBettaOwner

Cories sound so cute!!! 
I am getting some soon... Don't know anything else really. 
Now I can't wait!


----------



## djembekah

You people with only one or two cories know that your fish are INCREDIBLY stressed without more of their own species right? And different species in a tank, like one aeneus and one peppered only school together because there isn't more of their own kind? The fish that are always still or freaking out aren't happy. They're lonely and stressed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

*Pics of my new Cories at last!*

I finally got some good pics of my new Cories. The top 2 pics are of my Skunk Cories. The big one in back is Poinsettia and the little one in front is Spruce. (Christmas names LOL) The bottom 2 pics are of one of my new Albino Cories. My Betta Chester couldn't resist sneeking into the last picture ha ha! Any ideas for Christmas/Winter names for this new Albino Cory cat?


----------



## CluelessBettaOwner

djembekah said:


> You people with only one or two cories know that your fish are INCREDIBLY stressed without more of their own species right? And different species in a tank, like one aeneus and one peppered only school together because there isn't more of their own kind? The fish that are always still or freaking out aren't happy. They're lonely and stressed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have two albinos at the moment and personally I don't think they're stressed. Although I will be getting another albino soon, I got two because if I got two many I may have had an ammonia strike. My fish though seem fine. They sleep, zip around like mad men and scavenge for food and eat. 
Although I have no experience with cories, they seem fine to me.
Do you know a lot about cories? I don't think you mean to, but the way you have spoke in your post seems rather insulting. People probably won't listen to what your saying. 
Prehaps give some advice directly to this people with only 1 or 2 cories that are freaking out. Tell them that their cories are probably stressed or lonely and the best thing to do is to get some of their own kind. 
Anyway this thread is more to discuss how awesome cories are! Let's not be condescending or mean. Some cories may actually enjoy being alone or with different species. We will never know until we can read animals minds or hold a proper conversation with fish.


----------



## fishy314

I do not have cories but my friend has an albino one!


----------



## carbonxxkidd

I was at my LFS today and they literally had every type of cory imaginable. I'm definitely getting some in a few weeks once my 29 gal sorority is up and running. I plan on having them with kuhli loaches and female bettas, and maybe some other type of middle-tank fish. They are so adorable!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Got another Albino Cory for my other lonely one seeing they just got more in at the pet store. I decided to name the 1st one Snowflake and the new one Snowball LOL


----------



## djembekah

CluelessBettaOwner said:


> I have two albinos at the moment and personally I don't think they're stressed. Although I will be getting another albino soon, I got two because if I got two many I may have had an ammonia strike. My fish though seem fine. They sleep, zip around like mad men and scavenge for food and eat.
> Although I have no experience with cories, they seem fine to me.
> Do you know a lot about cories? I don't think you mean to, but the way you have spoke in your post seems rather insulting. People probably won't listen to what your saying.
> Prehaps give some advice directly to this people with only 1 or 2 cories that are freaking out. Tell them that their cories are probably stressed or lonely and the best thing to do is to get some of their own kind.
> Anyway this thread is more to discuss how awesome cories are! Let's not be condescending or mean. Some cories may actually enjoy being alone or with different species. We will never know until we can read animals minds or hold a proper conversation with fish.


i'm not trying to be rude, sorry. trying to be helpful. i wouldn't ever want to see anyone unintentionally cause premature death of their beloved fish because of how stressed they actually are. what we "think" isn't usually actually what's happening with our fish.


----------



## CluelessBettaOwner

djembekah said:


> i'm not trying to be rude, sorry. trying to be helpful. i wouldn't ever want to see anyone unintentionally cause premature death of their beloved fish because of how stressed they actually are. what we "think" isn't usually actually what's happening with our fish.


Yeah I doubted that you were trying to be mean or rude. Over the Internet what is being said can be interpreted so many different ways. What you said could of been said in the meekest tone or be someone having a full out spaz about it. 
Anyway I am going to follow your advice. "Mum, we need to get more cories" "why, you have heaps of fish" "Because otherwise my fish will die from stress, in the next two weeks" (just a little bit of exaggeration there, lol) "ok" "yes!!! More fish!"
I agree with you anyway. People with two cories should get more, because cories are awesome and their fish are probably stressed and lonely.
So over the internet I think it's good to be very polite, so no one takes it the wrong way.
Anyway do you have any cories? I want to know all the details!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aurie

A couple weeks ago I got 5 Julii cory's. I researched them white I was at the store to double check that they weren't False julii's and they aren't.. One died after a couple days but the other 4 are going strong! My Parkinson rainbow thinks he's a cory and follows them all around the tank. 

My 5 pygmy cory's are in the 10 gallon with my betta now. He grows at them and they flitter away.. only to come back and antagonize him. He's realized that they're no threat, and just looks at them funny. They're way too quick for him.
This betta is wierd, he won't attack anything. He leaves common pond snails, and his nerite alone. I took a gamble with him and the pygmy's and it's working out well.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

I finally got my corys yesterday! I couldn't decided on one species, so I got 3 Melini (bandit) and 3 Punctatus corys. They are soooo cute. I'm surprised at how active they are! They are constantly swimming around, foraging in the plants and swimming up and down the glass. They seem really happy so far, and are all schooling together which I love. Was very excited to see them loving the frozen blood worms I gave them for breakfast! I just put zucchini in my tank for my otos and am looking forward to them finding that too. I will try and get photos/videos soon.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Picsssss!









The group! They seem to really like foraging underneath my intake.








Melini


----------



## Memphis

I got couple Cories to keep Kratos company. They love tormenting him, but he gets even by playing ninja, and zooms out of his hiding spot chasing them. I hope to get another Panda for Po since he was all alone at Petsmart, and I refused to go home without him. Luckily Salt and Pepper (my Julii's) adopted him, and all three school together tormenting Kratos.

I think Pepper might be filled with eggs. Her belly seems to be...big, and she has been acting weird tonight. Salt won't leave her side, and Po follows them around. I will have to check out the local petstores to see if they have any Panda's since I have to get more conditioner.


----------



## cdouglas93

Atm I have three peppered cories in my 30 gallon. Two females and a male. I am currently feeding them Omega shrimp pellets. I was wondering: 1. Can cories be tankmates to two Angelfish? 2. (If yes to question one How many cories could I house in my 30 gallon. 3. (If No to question one) I will be moving them into my 10 gallon sorority of 5 female betta. How many more cories could I house in this 10 gallon?


----------



## djembekah

Most cories are far too large to house in a ten gallon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

carbonxxkidd said:


> Picsssss!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The group! They seem to really like foraging underneath my intake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melini


CONGRATS!!!:lol:

im jelly!:-D

Ok, long time no see!

I FINALLY got the thumbs up to get my 3 Peppered cories! I hope they like my sand! 

Also, my water chemistry wont be a problem i found out, as my cores at petsmart have the same params! YIPEE!

*questions, what do i feed them and how often? I am getting them either this or next week!


PLEASE CHECK OUT MY NEW THREAD CALLED PEPPRED CORIES!*


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Aurie said:


> A couple weeks ago I got 5 Julii cory's. I researched them white I was at the store to double check that they weren't False julii's and they aren't.. One died after a couple days but the other 4 are going strong! My Parkinson rainbow thinks he's a cory and follows them all around the tank.
> 
> My 5 pygmy cory's are in the 10 gallon with my betta now. He grows at them and they flitter away.. only to come back and antagonize him. He's realized that they're no threat, and just looks at them funny. They're way too quick for him.
> This betta is wierd, he won't attack anything. He leaves common pond snails, and his nerite alone. I took a gamble with him and the pygmy's and it's working out well.


ROFL:lol:

your rainbow is probably like...i hope i fit in here lol


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

*oh yah! I almost forgot! I don't need an aerator because cories have labyrinth organs like bettas, correct?*


----------



## Kuronue

I was woken up and gifted with a trio of corydoras aneus yesterday morning. After setting them up and gradually acclimating them to my quarantine (they seem healthy and energetic, but I'm paranoid) and doing some lightening research to make sure they weren't juvenile brochis splendons, I would like to make sure I give them the very best at life that I can. 

I have researched the basics, but can some of you more advanced owners give a surprise cory cat newbie some advice? Like if there anything spiffy they love to have in their tank? I took note of some good brands and types for a staple diet reading through this entire board, but I'd also like to know what snacks and foods are best for a good variety. :3

I have what I believe to be 2 boys and a girl look at them from above (Girls are wider right?)


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Kuronue said:


> I was woken up and gifted with a trio of corydoras aneus yesterday morning. After setting them up and gradually acclimating them to my quarantine (they seem healthy and energetic, but I'm paranoid) and doing some lightening research to make sure they weren't juvenile brochis splendons, I would like to make sure I give them the very best at life that I can.
> 
> I have researched the basics, but can some of you more advanced owners give a surprise cory cat newbie some advice? Like if there anything spiffy they love to have in their tank? I took note of some good brands and types for a staple diet reading through this entire board, but I'd also like to know what snacks and foods are best for a good variety. :3
> 
> I have what I believe to be 2 boys and a girl look at them from above (Girls are wider right?)


OMG im so jelly! Congrats!

I believe thefemales have a broader dorsal fin.

Congrats and keep a vey close eye on them. let us know if anything unusual happens. also, howbigis your tank?

they eat alage wafers and bottom feeder pellets and prefer sand as a substrate, as gravel can damage their sensitive barbels.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

c'mon people lets see those cories!


----------



## carbonxxkidd

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> CONGRATS!!!:lol:
> 
> im jelly!:-D
> 
> Ok, long time no see!
> 
> I FINALLY got the thumbs up to get my 3 Peppered cories! I hope they like my sand!
> 
> Also, my water chemistry wont be a problem i found out, as my cores at petsmart have the same params! YIPEE!
> 
> *questions, what do i feed them and how often? I am getting them either this or next week!*
> 
> 
> *PLEASE CHECK OUT MY NEW THREAD CALLED PEPPRED CORIES!*


My cories eat pretty much everything. They eat hikari sinking pellets and algae wafers, frozen bloodworms/tubifex/daphnia/brine shrimp and live daphnia. They also eat betta pellets and flakes that fall to the bottom. I think the frozen blood worms and daphnia are their favorites though.

I have a bubble wall in my tank now because I noticed that my shrimp were having issues with low oxygen levels. The cories haven't changed their behavior since I added in the bubbles other than playing in them all the time! They love the bubble wall just for that. I have read that they don't have a labrynth organ but they still occasionally breathe air. It's probably a good idea to have an air stone if you know your dissolved oxygen levels in your tank are low.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

carbonxxkidd said:


> My cories eat pretty much everything. They eat hikari sinking pellets and algae wafers, frozen bloodworms/tubifex/daphnia/brine shrimp and live daphnia. They also eat betta pellets and flakes that fall to the bottom. I think the frozen blood worms and daphnia are their favorites though.
> 
> I have a bubble wall in my tank now because I noticed that my shrimp were having issues with low oxygen levels. The cories haven't changed their behavior since I added in the bubbles other than playing in them all the time! They love the bubble wall just for that. I have read that they don't have a labrynth organ but they still occasionally breathe air. It's probably a good idea to have an air stone if you know your dissolved oxygen levels in your tank are low.


LOL Little piggies they are, arent they?

I dont know what my oxygen level is, but my betta has no problem breathing...my HOB creates a water fall with bubbles...cories can breath partial air, cant they?


----------



## carbonxxkidd

You should be fine


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

yipee!! I am so excited for my little guys(or girls LOL)!

Names?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

hey guys, i have been thinking, should i get 1 albino and 1 peppered to start so i can see which kind adapts to my water chemistry better? Also, should i get 2 or 3 cories? I do a 25% water change once a week...


----------



## Kuronue

They are quarantined by themselves in a five gallon tank right now, may try them out in my ten in a couple weeks when the quarantine period is over.

I have natural smoothed substrate, will that be alright D: ? I use undergravel filters on top of submersable carbon/zeolite filters as I like to maintain long term tank cycle/ecology. It's similar to this- http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind..._source=RatingsAndReviews&utm_content=Default Just I've been using mine for a few years now so its more worn.

I may have to return them if they are sand mandatory, for I have no experience in maintenancing sand and I don't want to compromise the health of anyone over learning a new substrate. v_v


----------



## carbonxxkidd

I have my corys on Eco-complete, which is similar to regular gravel and they are doing great. 

MyRainbowBettaFish, get as many as you can! They like groups. I'm pleasantly surprised with the 6 I got, they are very active and school together even though they are 2 different species.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

carbonxxkidd said:


> I have my corys on Eco-complete, which is similar to regular gravel and they are doing great.
> 
> MyRainbowBettaFish, get as many as you can! They like groups. I'm pleasantly surprised with the 6 I got, they are very active and school together even though they are 2 different species.


i am not going to go over 3, as i would overstock it. I wanted pygmyies but i heard they need even softer water and are fragile...


so what do you think?

albino? Peppered? Both?

Does 3 sound good?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

updated pics of my tank taken with crappy phone camera

EDIT:
oh yah, the stuff on the sand seems to be algae from my moss ball...i hate it and cant get the little debri out 

Also, the camera makes it look dirty, but its clear actually


----------



## Kuronue

I'll post some pics In a couple weeks if I've found assurance that my gravel won't cause harm. I'll have them in the ten then.

They're cute little guys so I'd like to keep them if my substrate won't harm them.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

ok great! What type of substrate were you using? Sharp or rough subsrate can damage their barbels


----------



## carbonxxkidd

I would definitely go with 3 then. I personally don't like albino corys (they kind of freak me out :X)...so I'd say go with peppered! It's really up to you, though.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

carbonxxkidd said:


> I would definitely go with 3 then. I personally don't like albino corys (they kind of freak me out :X)...so I'd say go with peppered! It's really up to you, though.


sounds great! 3 peppered cories! I am so physced!:-D


----------



## Kuronue

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> ok great! What type of substrate were you using? Sharp or rough subsrate can damage their barbels


This- http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind..._source=RatingsAndReviews&utm_content=Default Though mine is a couple years old now so its worn.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

oh ok, that should be fine. I converted to sand a couple months ago and love it! So easy to clean!


----------



## Kuronue

Awesome! I won't need to return them and can start thinking about names ^^


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

yipee!

I like:
-Milo
-Yuki
-Ralph
-Freckles(peppered cory)
-Pepper
-Salt(for peppered cories 
-gino

LOL some wierd names! Getting my within a week, any names?

For mine i was thinking either salt and pepper, Milo, Moby or Victoria?


----------



## MrBubbles

I know this isnt the right place but how do i post a new thread?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

MrBubbles said:


> I know this isnt the right place but how do i post a new thread?


no problem! Once you have had over 100 posts, i think it is, you click on the betta fish and betta fish care folder in the left hand corner of your screen by the red betta, choose the topic, and scroll down till you see the new thread button under the ads and rules


----------



## MrBubbles

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> no problem! Once you have had over 100 posts, i think it is, you click on the betta fish and betta fish care folder in the left hand corner of your screen by the red betta, choose the topic, and scroll down till you see the new thread button under the ads and rules


Thankyousomuch!!!


----------



## Kuronue

I tend to like Japanese names ^^ Though my boyfriend is already trying to convince me on Alex, Chris, and Ben.

I'm thinking on maybe naming one Bonnie though if it is indeed a girl. Bonnie seems like a cute name for something like a cory cat :]


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

@ Mr Bubbles, no prob!

Kuronue, Bonnie is adorable! I found out that females have broader and larger dorsal fins...i hope i get a good bunch!


----------



## Kuronue

Thanks for the information ^^ Now I'll be able to gender my cories appropriately. I'll definitely post pics when I move them from quarantine


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

yipee! Im excited to get mine and for you, and no prob! Cant wait to see them


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

lets see some pics! C'mon!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

i just found out, getting them in 2 days!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

c'mon people! Lets see those cute crazy cories! Keep the thread going!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

alrighty, picking up the cories today!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

*yipee! i got my cories yesterday! they were all out of emeralds, pepperds and julis so i bought 3 albinos. I picked the healthiest bunch, acclimated them over the course of one hour, and released them into the tank! They are SUPER ACTIVE and have already cleaned up most of my sand! i love them already! turns out the petstore had them in harder water then mine with a higher ph, so i think im good to go!

They are under an inch in size, just babies. i took my betta out while i acclimated and released him, and when i put him back in he wasnt too happy.....he chased them and nipped them, but today he seems like hes given up on them. i will keep i close eye though  


Piics soon! BTW they are very active during the day for albinos!*


----------



## Crowntails

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> *yipee! i got my cories yesterday! they were all out of emeralds, pepperds and julis so i bought 3 albinos. I picked the healthiest bunch, acclimated them over the course of one hour, and released them into the tank! They are SUPER ACTIVE and have already cleaned up most of my sand! i love them already! turns out the petstore had them in harder water then mine with a higher ph, so i think im good to go!
> 
> They are under an inch in size, just babies. i took my betta out while i acclimated and released him, and when i put him back in he wasnt too happy.....he chased them and nipped them, but today he seems like hes given up on them. i will keep i close eye though
> 
> 
> Piics soon! BTW they are very active during the day for albinos!*


Yay, congrats! I love my 2 Peppered Cories. So much, I am getting 2 more since they need to be in schools. I love Cories so much. One of my favorite freshwater fish. :-D


----------



## Crowntails

Here's my 2 lil cory friends!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

thank you ad cute pics! I will be uploading some in a min..

just fed the cories their bottom feeder API pellets, Mr. Betta tried to eat them but gave up because they are too big. the cories pick them apart though!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

DRUMROLL PLEASE>>>>>DADADADAD

Ok, so these guys are MINI....under an inch....

also, sorry that they are upside down, my iphone keeps flipping my pics..


----------



## Crowntails

So cute! These guys are such a blast to have!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

they are!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

ok, we got a problem. My one cory keeps burying himself under the sand for long periods of times, while my other one is super active and eating. The third one has stayed in the same place overnight but wheni touch both with the net, they get all hyper and happy for about 30 mins, then repeat the cycle. My ammonia is at zero, ph is stable, i have been feeding them...

I am doing a water change today though.
Any ideas? I really dont want to lose them.! I will put an algae wafer in there and see if it perks them up.

Thank you!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

ok threw in an alage wafer an hour and a half ago, and those little pigs are as active and healthy looking as they can be! They are all on the wafer, sprinting around the tank and eating alage off my plants. Probably were just a lttle hungry! My tank is almost spotless!


----------



## Crowntails

These guys aren't mine, but I would love to own them:
The Duplicate Cory









The Corydoras condiscipulus









Very beautiful cories I must say!


----------



## Kuronue

When you look at them head on, they look like little bunnies. Underwater bunnies. Just without the ears and they have fu-man-chus ^^

At least I think they do XD


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

how adorable, and yes they do LOL

XD


----------



## Wutwut




----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

awwww how cute! Hey, my one cory is acting a little strange. He eats for the most part, and somedays hes active others he just sit there. I see these dots on him, but i cant tell if its ich. Could it be sand from burying himself? im getting worried/....


----------



## Crowntails

I bet he's fine. My cories sit around all the time, they can't be swimming for forever!!


----------



## Kbud

I used to have a cory cat named Buddy. He was the best! He would at first come to see me when he heard my voice and that was awesome! Later on, he would freak out. I don't know why he did that. Nevertheless, I loved him and was sad when he swam on. SIP Buddy.


----------



## Wutwut

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> awwww how cute! Hey, my one cory is acting a little strange. He eats for the most part, and somedays hes active others he just sit there. I see these dots on him, but i cant tell if its ich. Could it be sand from burying himself? im getting worried/....


I think that's normal because my cories are not active for the most part. When I first had them, they were pretty active trying to get accustomed to their new surrounding. After that, they would like to sit there on the sand and do nothing. Sometimes they would swim to the top for air.

But during the night time when the lights are off, you see the cories more active swimming around in groups searching for food.


----------



## Batmantha

I have 2 Albinos, who are absolutely crazy, if you open the lid they splash you when they "jump" to the top of the water level, My 2 peppered are relatively relaxed and hang out in the back with the peppermint bristle noses and my 2 Long fin pandas are sneaky little buggers when they want to be, they will be hiding in the driftwood until you go past them with the siphon and they make a bee line for your hand, scares me everytime. I did have 2 Jullii (I think thats what they are called) as well but unfortunately lost them when I got some very aggressive Widow Tetras which I then returned to the store


----------



## Crowntails

I just got 2 more peppered cories. They are in my quarantine tank right now.






Sorry for the bad quality, its from my phone


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Ok some bad news. After the one started showing bad symptoms, i seperated it in a floating cup, and it passed the next day  RIP. A couple of days later i have 2 SUPER RIDICUOUSLY active cories, refusing to stop swimming lol. Just this morning, my second corie repeatedly buried himself FULLY under the sand. I didnt see him, so i checked everything, untill i saw his tail sticking out of my sand, as he was head down tail up. I seperated him in the floating cup, and gave him a pellet which i dont think he touched. He is breathing VERY HEAVILY, like he ks oing to have a heart attack. He has been doing this for a while now, and im very concerned. My other corie doesnt seem to have a care in the world, is eating and growing fatter each day, and being active.

I am not sure what to do. My ph is stable, and ammonia is under 0.02 ppm.

The one that recently died looked like it could have had ich, but i couldnt really tell on its light plates. 

to reduce disease should i do a 75% water change? Im REALLY WORRIED.

Thank you


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

bump please help!


----------



## lillyandquigly

Here is Albert my albino pepper cory He's awesome, I have two other pepper corys, but they aren't albino


----------



## popcorndeer

can i get a cory if i get a 5gal tank?


----------



## lillyandquigly

srry didn't see your other post until nw. How often do you feed them? They could be dying of overly fed or starvation, you should fill out the form in the ER section


----------



## lillyandquigly

@popcorn, cories like to be in groups of six or more (I am saving money for three more). So you would need a bigger tank


----------



## Crowntails

popcorndeer said:


> can i get a cory if i get a 5gal tank?


Only pygmy cories. You could do a school of 6. Hard to find though. Any other cory is way to big. In such a small tank though, it needs to be planted.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

lillyandquigly said:


> srry didn't see your other post until nw. How often do you feed them? They could be dying of overly fed or starvation, you should fill out the form in the ER section


No worries Ok, i usually feed them three days a week, but when i got them i was feeding them a bit more as they were skinny. My betta eats all the food i give to him, so my cories dont have much to eat from the sand. They do love eating the alage on my plants, though. Anyways, i feed them API Sinking Shrimp Pellets, which they wait till they break down before eating, as they are still about an inch. They LOVE the Hikari Alage wafers, which they get on occasion.
I am going to do a 50% water change to reduce any disease that might be in there.

UPDATE: I released the one cory i was holding because his symptoms and disease signs dissapeared, his breathing became normal, and he ate his pellet.
My two cories are schooling now, eating and being very active, with no obvious disease signs. My betta has learned not to eat their foodand to leave them alone, so he minds his own. He has been sleeping strangely though.

Thank you!:-D

Also, how fast do these guys grow?!?! The two that i have now seemed to have grown ALOT since when i got them. Also, yes, they are albinos so it is hard to look for ich.

As of right now, they are doing fine.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Crowntails said:


> Only pygmy cories. You could do a school of 6. Hard to find though. Any other cory is way to big. In such a small tank though, it needs to be planted.


I have to disagree with this. Technically speaking, i am not even supposed to have 3(now 2, one deceased) Albinos in my aquarium of 10 gallons. Many people have told me i can only get a MAX of 6 pygmies....


But i could be wrong...


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Here are my 2 new Schwartz Cory Cats I got for my 30 Gallon Tank. One of my Oto Catfish wanted to be in the picture too LOL. I don't have names for them yet.


----------



## Memphis

I got a weird question for Cori owners. Have any of your Cories suckled on your Betta's tail?

I caught Salt suckling on Kratos's tail when he's cat naps on the bottom of the tank. What is cute, Kratos just lays there until he gets annoyed by it and swims away. They have been feed well, so they can't be hungry to think a poor Betta's tail is a nice blood worm. I shooed him away to be safe.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Memphis said:


> I got a weird question for Cori owners. Have any of your Cories suckled on your Betta's tail?
> 
> I caught Salt suckling on Kratos's tail when he's cat naps on the bottom of the tank. What is cute, Kratos just lays there until he gets annoyed by it and swims away. They have been feed well, so they can't be hungry to think a poor Betta's tail is a nice blood worm. I shooed him away to be safe.


Nope, none of my Cory Cats have ever done that to any of my Bettas or to any of the other kinds of fish I have with them. 

Does your Cory just slurp on the Betta's tail or is it biting off bits of tail too?


----------



## Crowntails

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> I have to disagree with this. Technically speaking, i am not even supposed to have 3(now 2, one deceased) Albinos in my aquarium of 10 gallons. Many people have told me i can only get a MAX of 6 pygmies....
> 
> 
> But i could be wrong...


People have different opinions on this. I know of people keeping pygmy cories in 2.5 gallons and the pygmies do great. You just have to very diligent on keeping your water clean. 5 gallons is an appropriate amount of space for these little guys. Keep in mind, they only get around .75-1 inch compared Albinos which reach 3 inches. 

I feed my cories 2 times a day. They need a lot of food because they are always moving! 3 times a week is way to little for them!


----------



## Memphis

Kitty Whiskers said:


> Nope, none of my Cory Cats have ever done that to any of my Bettas or to any of the other kinds of fish I have with them.
> 
> Does your Cory just slurp on the Betta's tail or is it biting off bits of tail too?


Slurps it, spits it out, and does it again until Kratos moves away. I didn't see any missing tail or nothing. He started when Kratos wasn't feeling good, so maybe it has something to do them knowing something is wrong? Usually when they swim around Kratos, he gets irritated and flares at them.


----------



## Kuronue

I ended up contacting my local aquarium store. One of my cories started acting odd and changed to a darker color as well as he stopped eating and became alienated from his companions soon after I got him.

I researched that as well as the red that appeared on his paler bottom side and I'm now treating the whole batch. I'm not taking any chances.

The aquarium store has offered to replace any that I lose, but with any luck I won't lose any. Seachems metro is some good stuff, if little guy starts eating again I can breathe a big sigh of relief.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

*UPDATE: Mt two cories are eating and are SO ACTIVE!! For albinos, i didnt think i would have them so active! They are getting bigger each day! I bought them at half an inch, and now they are like an inch! Maybe the other one that passed last week was intially sick...*


----------



## cdouglas93

Are cories nocturnal? I have three spotted cories but all they seem to do is hide beyond a pot in the corner ALL day. I have them in a 30 gallon along with one male betta for the time being. Once I get more money I'll be purchasing more cories and a pair of mated angelfish. The betta is in there just for the time being.


----------



## Wutwut

cdouglas93 said:


> Are cories nocturnal? I have three spotted cories but all they seem to do is hide beyond a pot in the corner ALL day. I have them in a 30 gallon along with one male betta for the time being. Once I get more money I'll be purchasing more cories and a pair of mated angelfish. The betta is in there just for the time being.


I'm not sure but from my experienced, they're more active at night and during the day, they tend to hide behind plants or under the driftwood. Every time i shined my flash light into the tank when it's pitch black, see the cories swimming all over the place in searching for food and such.


----------



## Memphis

I bought my trio cories Omega 1 shrimp pellets yesterday. They LOVE them. They haven't stop doing laps for two days straight lol They only stop to rest and then back at it again. Crazy Cories. I'm happy they adopted Po. I tried getting another Panda Cori yesterday, but Petsmart didn't have any in stock :c


----------



## Crowntails

cdouglas93 said:


> Are cories nocturnal? I have three spotted cories but all they seem to do is hide beyond a pot in the corner ALL day. I have them in a 30 gallon along with one male betta for the time being. Once I get more money I'll be purchasing more cories and a pair of mated angelfish. The betta is in there just for the time being.


I'd add 5-6 more to the group. They love to be in schools. That will perk them up.


----------



## Kuronue

Lost the sick cory cat. Poor Mr.Barbalous v_v

The other two seem alright, but they're looking for him.


----------



## Wutwut

Hey, I got a question. What's a sign of Cory cats mating? My cories been acting weird. I see 2 male chase a female and ended up flipping her over but im not sure if they're mating. After wrapping her, i see her kind of exhausted for a little bit. After that, she started rubbing her belly onto the glass of the fish tank.




Scratch the question...
Cories did mate. :-D


----------



## Memphis

Here is my Dugtrio 










On the left is Salt my Leopard Cory.
Right is Pepper my female Leopard Cory who is Salt's mate. 
And the one in the back is my lonesome Panda Cory Po.


----------



## Memphis

Wutwut said:


> Hey, I got a question. What's a sign of Cory cats mating? My cories been acting weird. I see 2 male chase a female and ended up flipping her over but im not sure if they're mating. After wrapping her, i see her kind of exhausted for a little bit. After that, she started rubbing her belly onto the glass of the fish tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scratch the question...
> Cories did mate. :-D




Congrats! Make sure you keep an eye out for eggs on the glass. I wish mine would mate, but I will have to get another male to do so lol


----------



## lexylex0526

Hey guys!

Woahh I haven't been on this thread in forever! I hope everyone's cories are doing great!!! Mac and cheese are doing amazing, I've had them both for about 8 months now and no problems have popped up! Praise the lord  haha I attached a pic below and for once I got one of camera shy mac!! Pic isn't clear sorry! lol I enjoyed looking at all the new cory pics posted, these fish are surely adorable!


----------



## djembekah

To answer a question i noticed earlier, cories are diurnal. I forget the exact definition but i think it just means they are more active around dusk, even though they are active during the day too. to Google.

yup i was off. diurnal means active in the daytime. but cories are more active in the.evening
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crowntails

lexylex0526 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Woahh I haven't been on this thread in forever! I hope everyone's cories are doing great!!! Mac and cheese are doing amazing, I've had them both for about 8 months now and no problems have popped up! Praise the lord  haha I attached a pic below and for once I got one of camera shy mac!! Pic isn't clear sorry! lol I enjoyed looking at all the new cory pics posted, these fish are surely adorable!


Your cories should be in groups of 3+ of each species. Having 2 cories that are different species isn't recommend. They will be fine, but a bit lonely. My 4 Peppered Cories are very active with each other and enjoy their own species company.


----------



## Memphis

djembekah said:


> To answer a question i noticed earlier, cories are diurnal. I forget the exact definition but i think it just means they are more active around dusk, even though they are active during the day too. to Google.
> 
> yup i was off. diurnal means active in the daytime. but cories are more active in the.evening
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Or like mine active all day and night. Chilling only when it's feeding time or reserving energy for three day straight relay races they always do.


----------



## lexylex0526

Crowntails said:


> Your cories should be in groups of 3+ of each species. Having 2 cories that are different species isn't recommend. They will be fine, but a bit lonely. My 4 Peppered Cories are very active with each other and enjoy their own species company.


Oh yes I know! I have delayed buying a few more because I am moving this spring and it would be much easier moving a smaller amount of fish. I will definitely buy more as soon as I'm moved though!


----------



## Crowntails

I just brought home 4 Pygmy cories for my 5.5 gallon tank. They are so small! I am getting 2-4 more in a couple months or so. I'd post pics later! I just love them so much.


----------



## Nicci Lu

I guess this is the thread to post cory cat questions. 

I just got 4 false bandit corys (melini). I love the way they just bumble around the tank. And they are not intimidated at all by my betta, even when he tries to schmooze in on their food. Just adorable!

Anyways, my question. How much of a frozen bloodworm cube should I give my four? They got some today when my betta did, but I'm not sure if I gave them enough.

Another one- do they eat algae or biofilm? I've noticed that they sometimes go up and down my plants like my otos do. Are they actually eating, or just looking for food?


----------



## carbonxxkidd

I've noticed my melini corys do that to my plants too, stopping occasionally to rest on the leaves. I think they're probably trying to find food, not sure if their mouths are capable of actually eating algae. I do see them eating decaying plant matter though!

As for bloodworms...I have my corys in a 29g tank and I usually give them a whole cube, sometimes two. I have 6 corys and 10 female bettas to feed though...


----------



## Nicci Lu

carbonxxkidd said:


> I think they're probably trying to find food, not sure if their mouths are capable of actually eating algae.


That's what I figured, but they put so much energy into it! I've even seen them go upside down on the underside of leaves. I think they've been watching my otos- the Baldwins (my corys) figure, hey, if the otos can find food that that way, maybe we can too!

Sounds like I should start giving them more bloodworms, then.


----------



## sarap

I love my cories, they're my babies! :-D Right now I have 3 different groups of 6 c.panda, 6. atropersonatus and 7 sp.black.


----------



## Crowntails

I really want Venezuelan Black Cories, but they are $25 a piece! Beauties tho. Love my Pygmies so much, they have such characters. Sorry Peppered Cories, but the lil Pygmies stole my heart


----------



## Wutwut




----------



## Memphis

Just curious; what is the max size for Panda Cories? It's been couple months, and it doesn't seem Po is growing at all compare to my Juli Cories who are tiny bit over 1 inches now.


----------



## logisticsguy

Yeah Pandas dont grow much it seems Ive had mine 10 months and not much bigger than when I got them. I love how they go up and down in formation along the glass as soon as the lights go off. A great sorority tankmate for betta.


----------



## Wutwut

Just bought all(3) the Hasbrosus Cory my LFS had and waiting for them to get more.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

*HEY GUYS!!

Im back! Turns out the one that i lost (4 weeks ago) was just weak to start with. my other cories are showing NO signs of diseases, my betta gets along with them fine, and they have grown SO MUCH! They are so adorable and love their alage wafers and shrimp pellets! Since i LOVE the Vampire diaries (LOL) their names (as of now) are Damon and Stefan but their nicknames are Gordo and Moby LOL LOL

two questions:

1)I AM getting a new filter soon, as my old top fin is finally going out. I was thinking an AquaClear? I heard they were good?.....

2) how can i reduce all this alage in my tank? I do have my tank by a window(stupid beginner mistake .-. ) but the curtain is always closed, but it just flourishes so fast! My cories eat the hairy alage, but there is SO MUCH. Ammonia is 0 and my ph is stable and constant.

*

EDIT: I forgot to say that Casper has completely marbled and is now black, and Honeycomb is turning Black/blue! He still is yellow mostly, though!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

ok went to petsmart today and bought the FLUVAL C2 POWER FILTER, and man, i was looking at that box and drooling. It has 5 stage filtration, and is like an engineering overload LOL. But it is so simple, and it looks like it is going to do a great job!


----------



## Nicci Lu

Every time, without fail, that I feed the Baldwins (my 4 melinis) they always push all the food into one corner. There will be one scarfing at all the food, and 3 others desperately trying to get to it. What the heck!? I love these guys, but I'm thinking they're not the brightest crayons in the box. Or maybe one of them is a pig and diabolically clever.

Does this happen to you guys? Got any tips for feeding?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Nicci Lu said:


> Every time, without fail, that I feed the Baldwins (my 4 melinis) they always push all the food into one corner. There will be one scarfing at all the food, and 3 others desperately trying to get to it. What the heck!? I love these guys, but I'm thinking they're not the brightest crayons in the box. Or maybe one of them is a pig and diabolically clever.
> 
> Does this happen to you guys? Got any tips for feeding?


yep, but generally speaking my cories share. Mine push it in the corner to stop the pellets from rolling around.I spread out my pellets during feeding time.


----------



## Nicci Lu

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> yep, but generally speaking my cories share. Mine push it in the corner to stop the pellets from rolling around.I spread out my pellets during feeding time.


I tried that once, but they all went after just one of the pellets at a time. lol. It doesn't help that my tank is super heavily planted. Maybe I'll try spreading them out a bit closer together.


----------



## Nicci Lu

One of my melinis finally learned (the hard way) to stop messing with my assassin snail! They treat the poor snail like he's a soccer ball, kicking him around with their barbels. Well, one of the Baldwins started nosing the Emperor (my assassin snail) and he decided he'd had enough. He shot out that appendage thingy that he uses to eat snails with and hit the Baldwin with it. The Baldwin reared up and did that stunned/freeze thing corys do when freaked out. I'm wondering if the Emperor actually stung him- I'm not sure exactly how thy kill their prey.

We'll see if the Baldwins learn their lesson! What goofballs!


----------



## WolfHhowling

I have two peppered cory cats. I have very hard basic water due to limestone deposits. The water up here really is just supper for snails, calcium gets everywhere.

But any way, my little guys are doing great. I don't see a problem with them thriving in that water. They are mostly from brazil, I don't know what there water is like down there. But something tells me corry cats are just as hearty as our betta friends. 

I am sitting on the fence about getting two emeralds or two panda's there so cute, and they play really nicely with my upsidedown catfish.


----------



## djembekah

Algae problems are usually helped with live plants. if there are plants growing healthy, they should out compete the algae for nutrients. 

i find i have worse algae issues when my cycle has been screwes up for some reason.

In other news, my cories are all going strong! I got a video of them eating with Hoover my bristlenose pleco. i will get a link!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Freyja

Petsmart is having a sale on catfish. Cories for $1.00! Hello peppered cory shoal!


----------



## Memphis

I had a tragedy in the tank today. I finally sat down at my PC desk and notice one of the BN is eating something white in the corner of the tank. I looked to see what the heck it was eatting and I was in horror to see it was feasting on Salt's carcass. I have no idea how he died when he was in perfect condition this morning swimming around with this mate. I felt soo bad for Pepper now her mate is gone u-u I don't know when I can get more cories to make a happy shoal for her. They were such a cute pair.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

*Update: The cories are doing great! Yesterday while cleaning my tank though, i poured the clean water in too fast and jacked up one of my little albino's sense of direction and swim bladder  I put him in a cup and then he righted himself-talk about a mini heart attack! These little guys are so hardy, love them to bits!*


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

bumping this thread XD

We need more pictures!


----------

